

Stop Dreaming.  Start Building. - logjam
http://www.twincommas.com/stop-dreaming-and-start-building

======
derefr
You know, I don't believe that people really do have all that many great
ideas. If they did, wouldn't there be some aggregator for great-ideas-seeking-
implementors? A sort of idea lost-and-found? I mean, I know of the
Halfbakery[1], but it's mostly for "teehee, wouldn't it be silly if" ideas,
instead of serious "if anyone does this it will change the world" ideas. At
least as far as I can tell, idea demand still outweighs idea supply.

Or maybe the "everyone will steal it so I will tell _no one_ " mentality is
far more pervasive than it seems, perhaps even ingrained into the human psyche
in general.

[1](<http://www.halfbakery.com/>)

~~~
pchristensen
"idea demand still outweighs idea supply"

Really? I've met a lot more people with ideas that they don't try to implement
than hard workers without ideas.

~~~
derefr
But do those people really _have_ the ideas they claim to have, or do they
only have vague, unformulated notions, whimsies of grandiose vision without
supporting thought? Anyone can say "I'll write a book," but very few people
can tell you the plot in any great detail, let alone the motifs or themes
they'd try to work in. People just think they've given things more thought
than they really have, or really ever will.

To put it another way, when I say "idea supply," I am only referring to the
ideas hardy enough to survive the communication process.

------
zkinion
very straight to the point blog post, but i do like the quote:

 _"I promise not to keep ideas in my head, unfulfilled and full of promise -
not to let these vague outlines of future actions give me false confidence and
security in the abstract. Instead I will execute them quickly and faithfully
so that I am again on the brink of the unknown, hoping that these ideas were
not the last that would ever come to me from God knows where."_

------
dimitry
"Stop talking, start building" is also true. I can't believe how many times
I've gone out in the bay area and all people talk about is servers,
scalability and monetization.

Nobody cares! Build it and prove it, to yourself and others.

Good article

------
maurycy
"Shut up and hack", as the motto says.

